# Stirring during Primary



## Harbrook (Jan 15, 2017)

So Fermentation is going well on my first kit. The Vineco Atmosphere Amarone.
I'm on day 4 and its still bubbling away a lot.
I'm Stirring twice a day as you all recommended which it great, nice to see the must as it progresses.
There is quite a strong smell, its not bad and doesn't smell of sulphur, it started of just smelling on fruity bread yeast, and has just intensified as the fermentation peaks, Is this normal? 

My main question is when should I stop stirring twice a day? I'm following the kits instructions (apart from the stirring, as they say not to stir) and all being well and the target SG is reached I will rack to secondary on day 10.
Should I continue to stir twice a day through the whole of primary fermentation or stop stirring when the super active fermentation slows down?

many thanks in advance


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 15, 2017)

I only stir on the first few days. After that, just let it go.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 15, 2017)

From my experience unless the kit instructions tell you to stirring is not necessary. I good stir before pitching the yeast is all that's required. Even if you were to lock down right after pitching your yeast there's be enough O2 for complete fermentation. 

Years ago the low end RJS kits would have you go dry in primary. Made many of those kits locking down my primary bucket right after pitching the yeast.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 15, 2017)

i've not done kits, but my country wines i stirr twice daily using adrill an joint compound mixer, till at least my hydrometer hits .990,,,, after thdt i do not aireate any more, because after the fermentation i use a vacuum pump system.(allinonevaccumpump.com) @vacuumpumpman......................
but every one has different ways of doing things.
so suite yourself, beings you need only please your self and your better half,,,
Dawg


----------



## Harbrook (Jan 15, 2017)

I have my bucket fully locked down with airlock, so was assuming that giving it a stir twice a day would aid the fermentation even though it is a kit wine.....
feeling a bit confused now.....


----------



## StBlGT (Jan 15, 2017)

With kit wines, i only stir if i am using a grape pack. I will stir 1-2 times daily in the primary up until it is ready for "secondary". No grape pack=no stirring.....never had any issues.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 15, 2017)

stir twice a day except for the day you propose to rack the wine into secondary. requires measuring sg daily. with a grape must it is best not to stir the day you rack.


----------



## drainsurgeon (Jan 15, 2017)

Harbrook said:


> I have my bucket fully locked down with airlock, so was assuming that giving it a stir twice a day would aid the fermentation even though it is a kit wine.....
> feeling a bit confused now.....



During the first few days of ferment the yeast is multiplying and building a colony. Oxygen will aid in this process therefor stirring will introduce more o2. After that it is not that necessary but will still help things move along by suspending the yeast off the bottom of the primary. I stir daily until my hydrometer reading gets down to about 1.01 and then air lock until ferment is finished at around .994-.990. 

That's how I do it now. For 7 years of making wine kits (about 80) I air locked after pitching yeast (just as the directions say to do) and never stirred. Never had a problem doing it that way either. (with kits anyway)


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with every single post here. Because after attempting every different approach, I can say with certainty that IT DOESNT MATTER. 
Set it and forget it. Coddle like a newborn. Lid sealed and airlock. Lid on no airlock. Lid loose. No lid (not recommended. suicidal mouse taught me a lesson the hard way.) to stir or not to stir? When?How?Where? Yeast seems pretty resilient. Like an alcoholic uncle falling off the wagon. Once it gets going it's pretty tough to stop it. Just don't stir it with a dirty mop. But even if u did I'd bet you'd still be good. 
That smell is the "everything's going perfect" smell. I'm also on day 4 of a Tuscan kit and also a Pinot Noir kit for 1st time. Was all seasonal juice until now. First couple days the smell is damn near arousing. Then day 3 or 4 there's a sharp overtone. Not quite bitter, but def sharper. I love that smell too. 
I walk down my basement, close my eyes, and I'm playing with my brother in my great grandparents basement. This is my favorite part. Even more than the first bottle opened. A decent writer could write a hell an article based on that. Heck, Maybe I will one day. 
I feel bad for people who DONT make wine. Missing out. Good luck. 
AJ


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 - I bet that mouse died happy though.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 15, 2017)

He sure did. Me and my dad both agreed, if we were mice and had to go meet our maker, then over-filling up on fresh fermenting Napa juice sounds pretty great, considering. 
Pre-internet. And we never got past 'M-N' in our Encyclopedia Britanica. Loose lid decision was just a byproduct.


----------

